# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  развивашки для дошколят

## nadiin

*Дорогие мамочки. Прошу помощи, живем в Минске и собственно с кружками большая проблема у нас.
Тут не давно наткнулась на один. Смартум вроде называется, вот может кто слышал о ней? хорошая ли школа? или кто может рассказать что это?*

----------


## innalink

*Были в смартум ,очень понравилось)рассказали про курсы и занятия какие бывают, какое лучше нам подходит в связи с нашими способностями.в итоге выбрали ментальную арифметику)так как она наиболее популярна и эффективна*

----------

